# όση - όσο, πολλή - πολύ



## Costas (Apr 30, 2010)

Πολύς λόγος γίνεται για το ότι δεν πρέπει να γράφουμε “έχεις πολύ φαντασία” αλλά “έχεις πολλή φαντασία”. Και δε διαφωνώ· αν, βέβαια, γράφαμε ‘πολί’, δεν θα σπαζοκεφαλιάζαμε. Ας δούμε ωστόσο την εξής φράση:

τίποτε δεν δίνει τόση χαρά στην καρδιά όσο ο καπνός.

Βεβαίως, θα πουν κάποιοι ότι πιο σωστό είναι:

τίποτε δεν δίνει τόση χαρά στην καρδιά όση ο καπνός.

Ωστόσο η πρώτη σύνταξη, ‘τόση…όσο’ (που είναι άλλωστε παρμένη από βιβλίο: Δημήτρης Κοπανίτσας, _Ένας προεστός του Μυστρά στην Επανάσταση_, ΜΙΕΤ, Αθήνα 1998, σ. 192), είναι κοινότατη. Τι βλέπουμε σ’ αυτήν; βλέπουμε ότι το ‘όση’, το επίθετο, γίνεται ‘όσο’, επίρρημα, του τύπου ‘τόσο…όσο’.

Άρα, και η αντίστοιχη μετατόπιση του ‘πολλή’ προς το ‘πολύ’ ίσως να μην είναι πια για θάνατο, αφού πρόκειται για παραπλήσιο φαινόμενο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι έχω την εντύπωση ότι το _πολύ_ αντί για _πολλή_ είναι 100% ορθογραφικό λάθος όπου μπερδεύονται τα ομόηχα γιατί θα πρέπει να κοντοσταθείς κάθε φορά για να διαλέξεις το σωστό — αποκλείεται να διαλέξεις αυτόματα. Είναι το ορθογραφικό λάθος που θα κάνω αν γράφω αφηρημένος και δεν σκεφτώ (όπως και το λάθος του είδους _γράφετε - γράφεται_). Το να διαλέξεις το σωστό είναι πολύ απλό, αλλά δεν είναι σαν να πρέπει να γράψεις σωστά το _μήνυμα_ ή τη _Μυτιλήνη_, όπου μάλλον σε άλλες συνάψεις / διευθύνσεις του μυαλού θα πρέπει να απευθυνθείς. Αν κάποιος κάνει το λάθος σε θεατρικό έργο, απλώς του το διορθώνεις. Και δεν δέχεσαι κανένα επιχείρημα υπέρ του εναλλακτικού.

Το «όσο», όμως, θα το αφήσεις. Όταν λέει «όσο ο καπνός», έχει απομακρυνθεί από το «τίποτε δεν δίνει τόση χαρά στην καρδιά», στο μυαλό του έχει «τίποτε δε σ' ευχαριστεί», οπότε η φυσιολογική συνέχεια είναι το επίρρημα. Είναι συνηθισμένο «λάθος» και το αφήνεις εκεί που είναι μέρος της φυσικότητας του λόγου, το διορθώνεις σ' ένα δοκίμιο (αν το πιάσεις).


----------



## danae (Apr 30, 2010)

Μια και επανέρχεται η κουβέντα, θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας για την ακόλουθη χρήση και την ερμηνεία της:

Φίλος -απόφοιτος διάφορων τμημάτων ξενόγλωσσων φιλολογιών- μου είχε γράψει σε μήνυμα "έχει πολύ κίνηση" και μου είχε εξηγήσει ότι χρησιμοποιούσε το _πολύ_ επιρρηματικά κι ότι θα έγραφε αντίστοιχα "είχε λίγο κίνηση".


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2010)

danae said:


> Φίλος -απόφοιτος διάφορων τμημάτων ξενόγλωσσων φιλολογιών- μου είχε γράψει σε μήνυμα "έχει πολύ κίνηση" και μου είχε εξηγήσει ότι χρησιμοποιούσε το _πολύ_ επιρρηματικά κι ότι θα έγραφε αντίστοιχα "είχε λίγο κίνηση".


Όσοι προσέχουν λιγάκι τι λένε, δεν λένε «λίγο κίνηση». Λένε «έχει λίγη κίνηση» ή «βρήκαμε λίγη κίνηση», με έμφαση στο ρήμα ή στο «λίγη» ανάλογα με το τι εννοούν: a little ή σκέτο little. Έμφαση στο ρήμα σημαίνει ότι μας καθυστέρησε η κίνηση, έμφαση στο «λίγη» σημαίνει ότι ήταν ελάχιστη και ήρθαμε στο πι και φι. Το αντίθετο είναι «πολλή». Το «πολύ» είναι καραμπινάτη ανορθογραφία. Εξίσου κακά ελληνικά είναι π.χ. τα «Βάλε μου *λίγο ζάχαρη» / «Δεν βάζω *πολύ ζάχαρη». 

Στο τρανσλάτουμ είχανε προ καιρού μια πιο λογική απορία στο ίδιο πλαίσιο: «Βλέπω πολύ Όπρα» ή «Βλέπω πολλή Όπρα»; Η τεκμηριωμένη απάντηση που έδωσε ο Κ. Βαλεοντής δεν άφηνε αμφιβολίες για το σωστό: «Βλέπω πολλή Όπρα».

Τι στο καλό κάνουμε στον πληθυντικό; «Έχει *λίγο ελπίδες» ή «Έχει λίγες ελπίδες»; Και στο αντίθετο υπάρχει περίπτωση να πούμε «Έχει *πολύ ελπίδες»;


----------



## danae (Apr 30, 2010)

Χμ, με βάση αυτό που λες για τον πληθυντικό, τότε ίσως το σωστό να είναι "βλέπω πολύ Όπρα", όπως θα λέγαμε "βλέπω πολύ Μικρούς Μήτσους" και όχι "βλέπω πολλούς Μικρούς Μήτσους". Δεν έχω διαβάσει την τεκμηριωμένη απάντηση στην οποία αναφέρεσαι, οπότε εκφράζω μια όχι πολύ δουλεμένη σκέψη.

Όσον αφορά το "βάλε μου λίγο ζάχαρη", ίσως αυτό το "λίγο" να μην είναι ποσοτικό, αλλά το "ποσοτικό ευγενείας", όπως το αποκαλώ εγώ --και το οποίο ξενίζει πολύ τους Κύπριους, τους φαίνεται χαζό και αδικαιολόγητο, όπως μου έχουν πει κάποιοι. Μιλάω γι' αυτό το "λίγο" που χρησιμοποιούμε όταν θέλουμε να ζητήσουμε κάτι, πχ "δώσε μου λίγο το αλάτι/βιβλίο/χχχ" ή "σήκω λίγο, να περάσω". Το χρησιμοποιούμε πολύ στον προφορικό λόγο και δεν έχει κυριολεκτική (ποσοτική) έννοια, απλώς κάνει πιο ήπια την προστακτική.

Όσον αφορά το "πολύ κίνηση", κι εμένα με ξενίζει, όπως και το "λίγο κίνηση", ωστόσο το δεύτερο το ακούω αρκετά συχνά.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2010)

danae said:


> Μιλάω γι' αυτό το "λίγο" που χρησιμοποιούμε όταν θέλουμε να ζητήσουμε κάτι, πχ "δώσε μου λίγο το αλάτι/βιβλίο/χχχ" ή "σήκω λίγο, να περάσω". Το χρησιμοποιούμε πολύ στον προφορικό λόγο και δεν έχει κυριολεκτική (ποσοτική) έννοια, απλώς κάνει πιο ήπια την προστακτική.


Όπως όταν ο γιος μου πήγαινε ΣΤ' τάξη, μου τηλεφώνησαν από το σχολείο του και μου ανακοίνωσαν (μαλακά, για να μην τρομάξω πολύ), "Ο Πάνος έσπασε *λίγο *το χέρι του".


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2010)

danae said:


> Χμ, με βάση αυτό που λες για τον πληθυντικό, τότε ίσως το σωστό να είναι "βλέπω πολύ Όπρα", όπως θα λέγαμε "βλέπω πολύ Μικρούς Μήτσους" και όχι "βλέπω πολλούς Μικρούς Μήτσους".


Έχεις δίκιο. Αν γυρίσουμε στην ονομαστική, θα πούμε:
ο πολύς Λαζόπουλος κάνει κακό στην πνευματική υγεία
η πολλή Όπρα κ.λπ.
οι πολλοί Μικροί Μήτσοι κάνουν κακό κ.λπ.
όπως και: τα πολλά βούτυρα κάνουν κακό

Ωστόσο, δεν θα πεις «Βλέπω πολλούς Μικρούς Μήτσους» γιατί το ποσοτικό γίνεται πια σαφώς αριθμητικό, κάτι σαν «κάνουν πουλάκια τα μάτια μου».
Οπότε το «Βλέπω πολύ Μικρούς Μήτσους» έχει ένα σαφώς επιρρηματικό «πολύ», ίδιο με «Βλέπω Μικρούς Μήτσους πολύ» και «Βλέπω Μικρούς Μήτσους συχνά».

Στην περίπτωση της Όπρας, με αναγκάζεις να πω ότι δεν είναι λάθος το «Βλέπω πολύ Όπρα» επειδή θα σήμαινε «Βλέπω Όπρα πολύ / συχνά», αλλά η λογική της πρότασης και η έλξη είναι υπέρ του ποσοτικού επιθέτου και θα προτιμούσα να γράψω «πολλή». Πάντως η διαφορά γίνεται σαφής στη μετάφραση: _I watch a lot of Oprah_ και _I watch Oprah a lot_.


----------



## Zazula (May 1, 2010)

danae said:


> [...] ξενίζει πολύ τους Κύπριους, τους φαίνεται χαζό και αδικαιολόγητο.


Υπάρχει κάτι στην ελλαδίτικη βερσιόν των ελληνικών που ξενίζει τους Κύπριους;  Έμελλε λοιπόν να το ακούσουμε κι αυτό!!!  Εμ βέβαια, αυτοί βολεύονται με το _πολλά_, στο στυλ «εν πολλά καλός τζαι άρεσέ μου», που φυσικά δεν ξενίζει κανέναν... :)


----------



## danae (May 1, 2010)

Ζάζουλα, λίγα λόγια για τους Κύπριους, γιατί έχεις να κάνεις με φανατική οπαδό και της κυπριακής βερσιόν των ελλαδίτικων ελληνικών και της Κυπριακής γλώσσας! (Με εξαίρεση τις αγγλικούρες του στυλ "απολογούμαι" και "είναι πολλά cute").

Αυτό που με τρέλανε --και μου φάνηκε ιδιαίτερα όμορφο γιατί έβαλε την ποίηση στο χώρο της τεχνολογίας-- είναι το "θωρείς την οθόνην τζαι λαλεί σου" αντί για το "κοιτάς την οθόνη και σου λέει" που μου είχε πει ένας ιδιοκτήτης ίντερνετ καφέ. Και, φυσικά, το "παρκούι" και τα "φιλούθκια" αντί για το "παρκάκι" και τα "φιλάκια". Και το "αγαπώ σε πολλά", μια και αναφέρθηκες στο "πολλά". ;)


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2010)

Σχετικό: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=5687



nickel said:


> [...]Οπότε το «Βλέπω πολύ Μικρούς Μήτσους» έχει ένα σαφώς επιρρηματικό «πολύ», ίδιο με «Βλέπω Μικρούς Μήτσους πολύ» και «Βλέπω Μικρούς Μήτσους συχνά».


Προφορικά, θα προτιμούσα τα άλλα δυο, γιατί αν _άκουγα_ «Βλέπω πολύ Μικρούς Μήτσους», μπορεί αυθόρμητα να ρωτούσα "Πόσο μικρούς;"


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2010)

Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως αυτός που γράφει _πολύ + [θηλυκό ουσιαστικό]_ σε μία συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία περιπτώσεων (θα εξηγήσω αμέσως παρακάτω το ποιες είναι αυτές) ακολουθεί μια λογική, έναν μηχανισμό (σαν κι αυτόν που περιγράφει η Δανάη στο #3) που καθιστά ορθότερη —ή τουλάχιστον εξίσου ορθή— τη γραφή _πολύ_ (αντί _πολλή_): Πρόκειται για συγκεκριμένα ουσιαστικά τα οποία στο μυαλό τού ομιλητή περιγράφουν (μέσω συγκεκριμένων συμφράσεων) καταστάσεις ή τα οποία είναι σε ξεκάθαρα επιρρηματική χρήση. Αυτές οι λέξεις δεν έχουν στον λόγο την αμιγή λειτουργία τού ουσιαστικού, όπως π.χ.:

*Φυλακή.* «Έκανε πολλή φυλακή από μικρός» ή «Έκανε πολύ φυλακή από μικρός»; Τι πά' να πει εδώ το «πολλή φυλακή» — υπάρχει ποτέ περίπτωση να έχει νόημα μια τέτοια σύναψη; Το _κάνω + φυλακή_ δεν σημαίνει ότι την κατασκευάζω τη φυλακή ή κάτι τέτοιο. Οπότε σωστό το «Έκανε πολύ φυλακή από μικρός».

*Παρέα / Συντροφιά.* «Κάνουμε πολλή παρέα» ή «Κάνουμε πολύ παρέα»; «Του κρατούσε πολλή συντροφιά» ή «Του κρατούσε πολύ συντροφιά»; Τι εννοεί εδώ ο ποιητής; Πώς μπορεί να είναι σωστό λ.χ. το «Κάνουμε πολύ παρέα», όταν λέμε «Κάνουμε καλή παρέα» (δηλ. σεβόμαστε το θηλυκό γένος σε άλλους επιθετικούς προσδιορισμούς); Εδώ βρίσκεται η διαφορά την οποία προσωπικά αντιλαμβάνομαι και προσπαθώ να σας εξηγήσω, πιθανόν δε ατυχέστατα λόγω του ότι δεν τα κατέχω τέλεια αυτά τα πράγματα. Στο «Κάνουμε _καλή_ παρέα», το επίθετο προσδιορίζει το _παρέα_ (δηλ. η παρέα που κάνουμε είναι _καλή_ ποιοτικά). Στο «Κάνουμε _πολύ_ παρέα», το επίθετο προσδιορίζει ολόκληρη τη σύναψη _κάνω παρέα_ (δηλ. συναναστρεφόμαστε _πολύ_ ο ένας τον άλλον). Επομένως «Κάνουμε πολύ παρέα» και «Του κρατούσε πολύ συντροφιά».

*Ζέστη.* «Πολλή ζέστη, βρε παιδάκι μου» ή «Πολύ ζέστη, βρε παιδάκι μου»; Εσείς θα πείτε ποτέ: «Η ζέστη που έχει σήμερα είναι πολλή»; Όχι, βέβαια! Θα πείτε ότι η ζέστη είναι ανυπόφορη ή οτιδήποτε άλλο χαρακτηρίζει τη ζέστη, σεβόμενοι το θηλυκό γένος τής λέξης, αλλά σε θέση κατηγορούμενου δεν θα βάζατε το _πολλή_. Αφού λοιπόν δεν γράφουμε ότι η ζέστη είναι πολλή, τότε πώς στο καλό δικαιολογείται το να γράφουμε ότι «κάνει πολλή ζέστη»; Και πάλι, εδώ το _πολύ_ προσδιορίζει πακέτο τη σύμφραση _έχει / κάνει ζέστη_, με σκοπό να την επιτείνει συνολικά και να δηλώσει ότι το δηλούμενο ισχύει σε μεγάλο βαθμό, και δεν πηγαίνει συγκεκριμένα να πριοσδιορίσει το ποιόν αυτής τής ζέστης. Επίσης, κατ' αναλογία: «Κάνει λίγο ζέστη σήμερα» = Κάνει κάποια ζέστη, και το διαπιστώνουμε πιθανότατα με έκπληξη | «Κάνει λίγη ζέστη σήμερα» = Η ζέστη σήμερα είναι λίγη.

*Κίνηση.* «Έχει πολλή κίνηση» ή «Έχει πολύ κίνηση»; Κι εδώ έχω την αίσθηση ότι το _έχει + κίνηση_ περιγράφει μια κατάσταση (δηλ. «οι δρόμοι είναι μπλοκαρισμένοι, έχει μποτιλιάρισμα, δεν κουνιέται τίποτα»), οπότε προτιμώ το «Έχει πολύ κίνηση», αφού ο ρόλος τού _πολύ_ είναι να επιτείνει ολόκληρη τη φράση _έχει κίνηση_. Από την άλλη, όμως, είμαι υπέρ του «Βρήκα πολλή κίνηση», διότι έχω την αίσθηση ότι όντως εδώ το ζητούμενο είναι να προσδιοριστεί η ποσότητα της κίνησης στους δρόμους. Πάλι με το _βρίσκω_, αλλά στο αντίθετο, κάνω τον εξής λεπτό διαχωρισμό: «Βρήκα λίγο κίνηση» = Η κίνηση που συνάντησα ήταν κάπως μεγαλύτερη από αυτήν που περίμενα (επίρρημα, καθότι προσδιορίζεται ολόκληρη η σύμφραση _βρίσκω κίνηση_) | «Βρήκα λίγη κίνηση» = Η κίνηση που συνάντησα ήταν λίγη (επίθετο, καθότι προσδιορίζεται το ουσιαστικό _κίνηση_).

*Δουλειά.* Άφησα φυσικά για το τέλος το _pièce de résistance_, τη λέξη που μας δίνει τους περισσότερους σχετικούς πονοκεφάλους. «Έχω πολλή δουλειά» ή «Έχω πολύ δουλειά»; Όταν η δουλειά είναι όντως πολλή, τότε το να γράψουμε _πολύ_ είναι λάθος: _Η πολλή δουλειά τρώει τον αφέντη_, _Έχω πολλή και συνεχή δουλειά_ (ΛΚΝ). Και, όταν έχουμε πολλή δουλειά, είναι λογικότερο (σε ένα μετρήσιμο ουσιαστικό, όπως η δουλειά), να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον πληθυντικό· λ.χ. _Έχω πολλές δουλειές και δεν αδειάζω_ (ΛΚΝ). Αλλά το _έχω δουλειά_ μπορεί κάλλιστα να είναι και μια σύμφραση με δικό της νόημα (όπως είδαμε και με άλλες λέξεις πιο πάνω), και συγκεκριμένα με τη σημασία «πνίγομαι στη δουλειά, δεν προλαβαίνω ούτε να ξυθώ», οπότε όταν θέλουμε να επιτείνουμε τη συγκεκριμένη σύμφραση συνολικά, τότε θα γράψουμε φυσικά _πολύ_: «Έχω πολύ δουλειά». Εδώ δεν αναφερόμαστε στη δουλειά μας κυριολεκτικά, αλλά στην κατάσταση στην οποία βρισκόμαστε (δηλ. έχουν αρπάξει φωτιά τα μπατζάκια μας). Προς επίρρωσιν έρχεται και το ΛΚΝ:
*πνίγω* [pníγo] *-ομαι* [...] _Πνίγομαι στη δουλειά,_ *έχω πάρα πολύ δουλειά*.
Και η σχετική αντιδιαστολή για την κατανόηση της λεπτής διάκρισης την οποία, εγώ τουλάχιστον, βλέπω: «Έχω πολλή δουλειά τώρα» = Πλέον η δουλειά που έχω είναι πολλή, περισσότερη από όση ήταν μέχρι πρότινος (αναφέρομαι κυριολεκτικά στη δουλειά που κάνω) | «Έχω πολύ δουλειά τώρα» = Πνίγομαι, δεν μπορώ ούτε να σου μιλήσω (αναφέρομαι στο ότι δεν αδειάζω ούτε δευτερόλεπτο, ασχέτως του αιτίου του πηξίματός μου). Γι' αυτό και κατ' αναλογία θα πούμε επίσης: «Έχω λίγο δουλειά τώρα, πάρε με πάλι σε μια ώρα».


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2010)

Δεν θα αμφισβητήσω τη χρήση τού _λίγο_, π.χ. _Έκανε λίγο φυλακή. Κάνουμε λίγο παρέα. Κάνει λίγο ζέστη. Είχε λίγο κίνηση. Έχω λίγο δουλειά._
Και δεν θα τα αμφισβητήσω, επειδή υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο. Δεν θα τα έλεγα, εκτός αν κάποιο έχει χρονική σημασία, δηλ. _Έκανε φυλακή για λίγο_.
Πάντως αυτό το _λίγο_ είναι επίρρημα.
Επίρρημα είναι και το _πολύ_ έτσι που το θέλεις. Αν είναι σωστό, προσδιορίζει το ρήμα, όχι το ουσιαστικό. Θα το δείξω με σύγκριση (δηλ. συγκριτικό βαθμό):

Έκανα περισσότερη φυλακή από το Γιώργο.
Κάνουμε περισσότερη παρέα τώρα που μένουν δίπλα.
Κάνει περισσότερη ζέστη όσο ταξιδεύεις προς τον Ισημερινό.
Τις Παρασκευές έχει περισσότερη κίνηση.
Έχω περισσότερη δουλειά από κάθε άλλη φορά.​
Όλα τα παραπάνω είναι επίθετα, συγκριτικός τού _*πολλή*_.
Να προσπαθήσω να φτιάξω και με το επίρρημα _περισσότερο_, συγκριτικό του _πολύ_:
Έκανε φυλακή περισσότερο από βλακεία του δικηγόρου του.
Σωστό είναι το _Έκατσε πολύ στη φυλακή_, αλλά _Έκανε πολλή φυλακή / λίγη φυλακή / ελάχιστη φυλακή_.

Κάνουμε περισσότερο παρέα τον τελευταίο καιρό.
Εδώ το θεωρώ επίρρημα στο «κάνουμε παρέα». Όπως στο _Κάνουμε παρέα πολύ_. Αλλά, όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω, όταν βάζεις τη λέξη μπροστά από ουσιαστικό, γίνεται επίθετο στο μυαλό των περισσοτέρων.

Κάνει περισσότερο ζέστη το πρωί. Όπως στην προηγούμενη παράγραφο.
Λιγότερο ικανοποιητικά τα:
Έχει περισσότερο κίνηση
Έχω περισσότερο δουλειά

Όλα είναι πολύ πιο φυσικά με το θηλυκό. Και το ΛΚΝ, άλλωστε, έχει το _*πολλή δουλειά*_ 21 φορές. Στα λήμματα _μεριά_ και _στιγμή_ με το έχω:
Από τη μια μεριά θέλω να πάω διακοπές, από την άλλη έχω πολλή δουλειά.
Έχω πολλή δουλειά, δε μου μένει ούτε (μια) στιγμή ελεύθερη.
Και 7 φορές _πολλή ζέστη_. Θεωρώ ανορθογραφία το _έχω πάρα *πολύ δουλειά_ εκεί.

Αλλά τώρα έχω πολλή νύστα. Και πολλές δουλειές μόλις σηκωθώ.
(Από την πολλή νύστα ξέχασα να πατήσω το κουμπί να φύγει... Καλημέρα.)


----------



## pidyo (Oct 17, 2010)

Μερικές φορές δεν βοηθάει κι αυτή η άτιμη η ελληνική με τις πολλές επιλογές της. Το Μανδραβέλειο "έχει χυθεί πάρα πολύ μελάνη" είναι αποτέλεσμα μιας αλυσίδας από κακοτοπιές. Στο συχνότερο "έχει χυθεί πάρα πολύ μελάνι" γίνεται η επιλογή του ευπρεπισμού του μελανιού ως μελάνης, χωρίς όμως να αλλάξει γένος και το πολύ, με αποτέλεσμα να μετατραπεί -λανθασμένα- σε επίρρημα.


----------



## sarant (Jan 26, 2011)

Να αναστήσω το νήμα γιατί βρήκα μια παλιά περίπτωση του λάθους "έχω πολύ δουλειά":
«είχον πάρα πολύ εργασίαν», Διάπλασις των Παίδων, 29.8.1898, σ. 287 (στήλη: Αλληλογραφία της Διαπλάσεως -που μάλλον την έγραφε ο Ξενόπουλος).


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2011)

Κρίμα... Πίστευα ότι στην καθαρεύουσα ο κόσμος θα σκεφτόταν «πολλήν εργασίαν» και θα απέφευγε το λάθος. Έπεσε κι αυτό το οχυρό.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 8, 2018)

Νεκρανάσταση νήματος: πέτυχα κάπου «πολλή καλημέρα σας» και, ψάχνοντάς το, είδα ότι τα ευρήματα για «πολύ καλημέρα σας» είναι πολύ περισσότερα. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου επιβεβαιώσει ότι αυτός ο τρόπος γραφής (_πολύ_) είναι ο μόνος σωστός, και να μου εξηγήσει γιατί;


----------



## daeman (Mar 8, 2018)

...
Πολύ καλή μέρα σας > πολύ καλημέρα σας.

Το «πολλή καλημέρα σας» είναι πεζή και στρεβλή εφαρμογή γραμματικής (επίθετο προσδιορίζει ουσιαστικό) χωρίς να ληφθεί υπόψη το νόημα, αφού στον χαιρετισμό το «καλημέρα» λειτουργεί συντακτικά σαν επιφώνημα και όχι σαν ουσιαστικό. 
Pedantry at its worst.

Σαν να λέμε «Πολλή καλή (Μεγάλη) Σαρακοστή» , λες και μπορεί η Μεγάλη Σαρακοστή να διαρκέσει πάνω από 48 μέρες.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 8, 2018)

Και τόσο πολύ είναι!

Επειδή είναι επιφώνημα ρώτησα κι εγώ, αλλά αυτό το μικρό κενό στην _καλημέρα_ αμέσως τα κάνει πιο λιανά. :)


----------



## Αρκτούρος (Feb 1, 2021)

Πολλή ή πολύ συγκεκριμένη;


----------



## antongoun (Feb 1, 2021)

Αρκτούρος said:


> πολύ συγκεκριμένη


Πολύ. Το επίρρημα "πολύ" προσδιορίζει το επίθετο "συγκεκριμένη".


----------



## Αρκτούρος (Feb 1, 2021)

Δεν μου κάθισε στην αρχή, οπτικά τουλάχιστον, όταν το έγραψα κάπου. 

Το "πολλή" είναι επίθετο; Δεν το βρίσκω στο ΛΚΝ. Οπότε, εννοείς ότι ένα επίθετο δεν μπορεί να προσδιορίσει ένα άλλο επίθετο;


----------



## antongoun (Feb 1, 2021)

Αρκτούρος said:


> Δεν το βρίσκω στο ΛΚΝ.


Όταν αναζητάς κάποιο επίθετο στα λεξικά, πρέπει να το γράφεις στο αρσενικό γένος. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, θα γράψεις "πολύς", και θα σου βγάλει το λήμμα "*πολύς πολλή πολύ* [polís] Ε".


Αρκτούρος said:


> Οπότε, εννοείς ότι ένα επίθετο δεν μπορεί να προσδιορίσει ένα άλλο επίθετο;


Όχι, βέβαια. Φυσικά και επίθετο μπορεί να προσδιορίσει επίθετο, όσα επίθετα θες μπορούν να προσδιορίσουν ένα άλλο επίθετο. :) Αλλά στη φράση που έγραψες εσύ, το "πολύ" (συγκεκριμένη) απαντάει στο ερώτημα "πόσο συγκεκριμένη είναι;", άρα είναι ποσοτικό επίρρημα, και όχι επιθετικός προσδιορισμός.


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2021)

antongoun said:


> Φυσικά και επίθετο μπορεί να προσδιορίσει επίθετο, όσα επίθετα θες μπορούν να προσδιορίσουν ένα άλλο επίθετο. :)


Τώρα μπερδεύεις εμένα — ή έχω κάποιο κενό στις γνώσεις μου. Πότε έχουμε επίθετο να προσδιορίζει επίθετο;


----------



## antongoun (Feb 2, 2021)

nickel said:


> Τώρα μπερδεύεις εμένα — ή έχω κάποιο κενό στις γνώσεις μου. Πότε έχουμε επίθετο να προσδιορίζει επίθετο;


Ουπς. Εννοούσα την παράθεση δύο και περισσότερων επιθέτων, _που όλα τους όμως προσδιορίζουν τη μία λέξη που προσδιορίζουν _ή_ τον συνδυασμό _του επιθετικού προσδιορισμού που προηγείται και της λέξης αυτής. Για να μην τα λέω εγώ μπερδεμένα, ας αντιγράψω μια εξήγηση από εδώ: 

Στο πρώτο παράδειγμα οι προσδιορισμοί (*ψηλός*, *γεροδεμένος* κι *όμορφος*) προσδιορίζουν χωριστά το ουσιαστικό (άντρας) και χωρίζονται με κόμμα ή συνδέονται με σύνδεσμο.
Στο δεύτερο παράδειγμα ο ένας προσδιορισμός μαζί με το ουσιαστικό αποτελούν ένα σύνολο (*θεσσαλική* πεδιάδα) και ο άλλος προσδιορισμός (*εύφορη*) προσδιορίζει το σύνολο


----------



## Αρκτούρος (Feb 2, 2021)

antongoun said:


> Όταν αναζητάς κάποιο επίθετο στα λεξικά, πρέπει να το γράφεις στο αρσενικό γένος.



Αυτό το είχα υποψιαστεί, αλλά μιας και το αναφέρεις εδώ, θεωρώ πως δεν είναι σωστό. Κι αυτό, γιατί κάποιος που δεν ξέρει από πού προέρχεται μια λέξη, δεν θα ξέρει και πώς να την βρει. Το κάθε τί, δεν θα έπρεπε να οδηγεί στο αρχικό του λήμμα; Και γιατί αυτή η ιδιαιτερότητα με τα επίθετα;


----------



## Earion (Feb 2, 2021)

Τα λήμματα του λεξικού είναι η παραδειγματική μορφή μιας λέξης. Σε κανένα λεξικό δεν ψάχνουμε με τις πάμπολλες μορφές που μπορεί να πάρει η λέξη.


----------

